# WATERFOWL JACKET RECOMMENDATIONS??



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey guys, about a year ago, there was a thread here in regards to what waterfowl jackets / coats that people found to be good.

Can some of you remember that thread or have feed back as to what to get or not get.

Thank you in advance of your replies.

Sam


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

The Drake line of jackets are the best I've tried. I've got two Columbia's but prefer my Drake


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I had a little time on my hands so here is one link to a jacket topic

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6381

I will see if there are any more


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

another:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8424


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some more

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11474&highlight=jackets

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10510&highlight=jackets


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Last year I bought a Cabelas Dry-Plus Hybrid wading jacket and it kicks a$$. Its pretty thin but warm in 20 degree weather and it doesnt bunch up under your chest waders.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Id say anything that is silent and not to thick. I not being able to move freely. I prefer layers myself. I found that the Maddog "SilentWear" line of of clothing.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks guys, the fall catalogs are coming out and sales will be soon. I know that I want something lightweight and waterproof. Zippers that work and don't get hung up when it hits 32 degrees.

The feed back is appreciated.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

go with columbia and there omni-tech i love that stuff...havent had a problem yet with it its nice adn durable


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I bought the Filson wading jacket. I love the look and feel of the waxed canvas, their clothes definitely have the old school waterfowling look!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Not that they're necessarily the best, but I'm on my second Columbia quad jacket, and I love 'em. The first one is about 16 years old, and I still use it in a pinch. I bought the second about two years ago. The one thing I will say about Columbia is they stand by their products. I had a zipper that broke on my first jacket and it was starting to lose some of it's water repellance after about 7 years of beating the living h*** out of it. I called Columbia, and they sent me two replacement zippers with instructions on how to repair it, and a bottle of water repellant treatment to put on the jacket, with no questions asked. Took all of about a minute to repair the zipper. I'm one that appreciates good customer service, so I can vouch for that anyway. :wink:


----------



## jliffrig (Apr 20, 2004)

My Columbia parkas and wader jackets have been hard to beat over many years of use. However, my new Drake 3/4 zip pullover got a lot of use last year as well.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

ive just got one of cabelas and i love it. then i got the bibs to match. its water proof, wind proof, and whatever else. ive never been cold in it, and i hunt a pretty cold region.


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Our crew uses all drake top to bottom.Some used Columbia but switched to drake because the quality and customer service was better.


----------



## whippy (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys. I'm new to the board as of today 8-19-05.

You guys that speak of the Columbia Jacket, where is the best place to order from? I've done some googling howerver, I like to gather as much inside info as possible before going with a company I am not familar with.

Thanks in advance.

Coolwhips


----------



## stoegerman (May 11, 2005)

Drake, all the way. I have four of their pieces.


----------



## whippy (Aug 19, 2005)

Stoegerman,

The four pieces you have. Are they all the same or a variety of what they make?

I am most likely going to get the Drake from Cabellas unless otherwise recommended to another place.

Thanks,

Whips


----------

